# Ear Plucking?



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

Hi,
Ear plucking is to take the hair out of the ear canal that you can see, this is removed to allow nice clean ears your groomer will probably do as much as you poodle will let her to start with they soon get used to it.

Also if you like the Mohawk top knott then i would ask your groomer to leave it, also what about having a moustache they look great


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Ooooh, ok. I get it. Thanks!

I had thought about the moustache... but... Perry is a dirty little thing. I think he was born to be a bigger dog but got stuck in a smaller body. A moustache would be constantly full of mud on him, or other nasty things he might find.

The problem with the mohawk is, she said that it would be "really hard to keep/even see since with the teddy bear cut, the idea is to make him have a little round face"... or at least that's how she explained it to me.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I've heard it helps with the eye watering to have the ears cleaner as well.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> I've heard it helps with the eye watering to have the ears cleaner as well.


Let's hope THAT one is true! Perry has very watery eyes that I have to wipe every day. I have mixed feelings about buying the Angel Eyes stuff, so I just wipe 'em.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought a moustache was part of the teddy bear cut?
Correct me if i'm wrong:


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe it is... the groomer just said a fluffy face, and I'm no expert on poodles  She and I talked, though, and his hair isn't going to be as long as a normal teddy bear for maintenance reasons. We'll see! I may not get what I want. I'm afraid I have this idea of what I want him to look like that I can't correctly tell the groomer! Oh well, I suppose... anyone has to be better than the girl that got ahold of him last time at PetsMart!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I wouldn't call a moustache (on a poodle) to be the same as a teddy bear face. A poodle moustache still has the sides of the head shaved, and just the moustache left around the nose. A teddy bear face has a full beard. Yeas technically it has the mo' too, but I'd never call it that, it's simply a full fluffy faced beard.

Which is the reason you groomer said you couldn't really have just a mo', cos you won't be able to get a fluffy round teddy face if you are shaving the sides of the face down to create a mo'!!


----------

